# Chickens and Pinterest



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anybody on the forum use Pinterest for chickens?


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't used it but I did go look and there are some very pretty birds shown on there. The only draw back is that you have to type in the breed and not just Chicken. At least with me it only brought up chicken recipes and not pictures of chickens unless I actually type in a breed in the search box.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey !!

Follow a chicken, chicken coop, vintage chickens board, there are literally hundreds of boards people "Pin", when like like it anywhere on the web, net, whatever it's called.. But they make bulletin boards and full them with pics of chicks, chickens, anything for that matter.. 

This was sent to me, I copy and paste it here. 

Pinterest It took me a while to figure it out, but had Surgery and spent a lot of time w iPhone. And this is my first forum to post and be active on. 

Cogburn


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I keep all my chicken research there, plus pics. I love it. It organizes your favorite pages or links to folders. 

@Cogburn  surgery, hope you are doing better?


----------

